# Help on pre-war Lionel 252



## crxgeorge (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, i am posting for the first time here on this forum website. I can tell, i will be getting alot of my questions answered here. This year i decided to start a winter project, just didnt know what. Being an antique fanatic, i came across a old Lionel train set at a antique store. The train was in ok shape, the only major bad thing with it was the wheels and some loose parts on the pullcars. So i got the set and started working on it. I never worked on trains but because the train is soo old it shouldnt be hard to figure it out. The set i got was a Lionel 252 eletric with 3 pullcars (last car being a lil different), also it came with some extra signs and stuff, best part, it also came with all the original boxes. I ordered new set of wheels, 2 new strap type headlights, new replacement cloth wire and i have some new motor brushes on the way. My question is about the headlights, when i got the train it only had 1 headlight, but on the other end it looks like at one point it had a second headlight. Please look at the picture below. Is the cut outs on the train meant for a headlight? I have been looking online and it looks like its common is for only 1 headlight.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like they have the pantograph on the other end as a rule. It's interesting that I find the stuff in different locations, I think you're not the only one that is confused about what goes where on these.  I don't see any with two lights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The other thing is a whistle, I guess you could mount the light on either side.

By the wear it looks like yours was mounted by the pantograph?

The 253 had headlights on both sides, most of the 252's I see are with the headlight mounted by the lever not on the pantograph side. I think the 254 had 2 lights too.

It is your train I guess you could add them to both sides if you want.
Set it up with directional headlights so when you switch directions the headlight will also switch.:thumbsup:

Do you have the whistle that used to be on it? Just a brass piece, it doesn't actually whistle.

Please, start a thread on your rebuild.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Doyle shows a picture of an Olive green 252 Type III 1926-28. It has two lights. Others had one.

The lights were strap metal not cast. That came the following year.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto to T-Man. Lots of variants on the 252. Early ones in olive green had two strap headlamps.

Nice loco, George ... keep us posted on your refurbishment work.

I just cleaned up an old tinplate loco today ... paint was in OK shape, but covered in years and years of grim/grit. I used an auto clear-coat scratch remover/polish to buff out the paint a bit ... worked nicely.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes two lights can be done if you like.

Pookybear


----------



## crxgeorge (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for everybody that relpied. The train did not come with a whistle soo I'm not sure if it ever had one. I can't see any sign of it ever having one. Sense I got 2 new strap type headlights, I'll be putting them on and ill wire them to light up depending on the directional lever. It might be a early model train, Im guessing it was the 2 headlight version. Thanks for everyone who replied with pictures. I never saw any online with the 2 headlights. I will be trying out tjcruiser's cleaning tip. Thanks again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think many of those early trains had whistles, you're lucky they had motors.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

crxgeorge said:


> I got 2 new strap type headlights, I'll be putting them on and ill wire them to light up depending on the directional lever.


Clever approach! I wonder if they would have been originally wired like that?

TJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I am trying to remember my Dad's 252. I restored it a dozen years ago and gave it to my brother (along with all the restored cars, cleaned original track, and early all metal turnouts).
I think the one I had used a cast headlamp with a fibre tab with metal contacts that slid up from the bottom unto the headlamp.
I remember twin sets of headlamp slots....I think I JBWelded the back ones over before I painted it.
I just found a photo of it, one headlamp, cast brass housing....I think there was a screw from underneath held it on.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

This is what Mine looks like:
http://www.goldentrains.com/252gr.jpg

This one is allegedly Ward Kimballs, shows the same equipment as mine, even the two slots on the opposite end for the headlight not installed. Mount the whistle where the wire would have gone.

http://www.icollector.com/Ward-Kimb...1920-s-from-Noel-Barrett-s-Auction_i10110337#
Bottom row of small photos, to the right.

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

John. see the second picture you posted the right hand side on top, that brass piece is the whistle. Just for show, just a brass piece no sound.

Years ago I got a box of brass parts, I think one of the bins had these.
A the time the seller or me did not know what they were.
I will have a look at my box and see if that is what they are. I got other brass pieces in that box that must be train pieces, but I can't figure them out.

Maybe I will take pictures and post in a new thread.
Maybe someone can ID them for me.


----------

